# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Linksys SPA-962

## koem

Εμπρός αδέρφια για νέες ομαδικές ... 

http://www.digiumcards.com/linksys_s...e_lvs9000.html

----------


## dti

SPA962 Key Telephone Functions and Features

• Up to Six Lines with Independent Configuration and Registration
• *320 x 240 True Color, Four Inch, Liquid Crystal Display (LCD)*
• Secure Call Support - SIP over TLS, and SRTP
• Line Status - Active Line Indication, Name and Number
• Menu Driven User Interface - Multiple Languages Supported
• Digits Dialed with Number Auto-Completion
• Shared / Bridged Line Appearance **
• High Quality Speakerphone
• Call Hold
• Music on Hold **
• Call Waiting
• Caller ID Name and Number and Outbound Caller ID Blocking
• Outbound Caller ID Blocking
• Call Transfer - Attended and Blind
• Call Conferencing
• Automatic Redial
• On-Hook Dialing
• Call Pick Up - Selective and Group **
• Call Park and UnPark **
• Call Swap
• Call Back on Busy
• Call Blocking - Anonymous and Selective
• Call Forwarding - Unconditional, No Answer, On Busy
• Hot Line and Warm Line Automatic Calling
• Call Logs (60 entries each): Made, Answered, and Missed Calls
• Redial from Call Logs
• Personal Directory with Auto-dial (100 entries)
• Do Not Disturb (callers hear line busy tone)
• URI (IP) Dialing Support (Vanity Numbers)
• On Hook Default Audio Configuration (Speakerphone and Headset)
• Multiple Ring Tones with Selectable Ring Tone per Line
• Called Number with Directory Name Matching
• Call Number using Name - Directory Matching or via Caller ID
• Subsequent Incoming Calls with Calling Name and Number
• Date and Time with Intelligent Daylight Savings Support
• Call Duration and Start Time Stored in Call Logs
• Call Timer
• Name and Identity (Text) Displayed at Start Up
• Distinctive Ringing Based on Calling and Called Number
• Ten User Downloadable Ring Tones - Ring Tone Generator Free from http://www.linksys.com
• Speed Dialing
• Configurable Dial/Numbering Plan Support - per Line
• Intercom **
• Group Paging **
• DNS SRV and Multiple A Records for Proxy Lookup and Proxy Redundancy
• Syslog, Debug, Report Generation, and Event Logging
• Secure Call Encrypted Voice Communication Support - SIP over TLS, and SRTP
• Built-in Web Server for Administration and Configuration with Multiple Security Levels
• Automated Provisioning, Multiple Methods. Up to 256 Bit Encryption: (HTTP, HTTPS, TFTP)
• Optionally Require Admin Password to Reset Unit to factory Defaults

** Feature requires support by SIP server

----------


## koem

Έρχεται την κατάλληλη στιγμή, μπας και πέσει η τιμή στο SPA-942

----------

